# Crapshoot takes Reserve GC......



## zilla (Mar 10, 2007)

at a small cook off in Bryan, Texas today. 29 teams, 1st in brisket, 3rd in chicken, 3rd in ribs, and 9th in beans (pintos). We also bought into the "Calcutta" and added a few hundred bucks to the prize. We had a great time. And.... my son is coming home tonight after 13 months in Iraq. It's been a good day.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 10, 2007)

Good to hear that your son is coming home...and congrats on the comp results...bet that boy will be eating good....


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 10, 2007)

Way to go.

Great news on your boy.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey thats some great news...good job.  Did you see my best old bbq pal Stanley Wells down there? He lives purty close to that area seems like. 

bigwheel


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 10, 2007)

That's sounds great all the way around.


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 11, 2007)

Way to go Zilla!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 11, 2007)

Way to go !!!   Great news twice!!!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 11, 2007)

Great job Zilla!!!  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] 


*Tell your son thanks from all of us*! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## DaleP (Mar 11, 2007)

Yessir, you have had a good day! I am happy that your boy is coming home safe to you. Thank him from all of us here at BBQ Central. Well at least thank him from me!


----------



## zilla (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks guys,  Picked my son at about 10:40 last night after the drive home so he's a happy camper today.  Man I got to taste the first place beans after the awards were over. I swear they tasted like someone boiled some pintos in water and poured Campbels  pork and bean juice over them.  :? Go figure.


----------



## john pen (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad to hear your son's home safe and sound..Got to be a great feeling..!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 11, 2007)

Glad to hear about your son! Mine leaves in 2 weeks.


----------



## zilla (Mar 11, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Glad to hear about your son! Mine leaves in 2 weeks.



I'll be praying for him Nick.


----------

